# Fs:bichirs, knife and others



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2x endlicheri bichirs 8.5" and 13" - $100 both
1x 13" female ornate bichir - $70
2x palmas 9" and 11" - $100 both
1x 9" ghost knife, doesn't hide all the time, actually comes out a lot - $40
1x 7" Blue Texas - $50


Inquire about package deals.
I'll include the little bichir, convicts and synodontis in my grow out if all bought as package


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> 2x endlicheri bichirs 8.5" and 13" - $100 both
> 1x 13" female ornate bichir - $70
> 2x palmas 9" and 11" - $100 both
> 1x 9" ghost knife, doesn't hide all the time, actually comes out a lot - $40
> ...


250$ if you take them all

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

220 for all this weekend only


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump to top, delivery availible free of charge if it suits my schedule


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Knife and Texas pending

Ttt


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

There might also be some Anubis and driftwood that ill throw in for whoever buys the bichirs


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Knife and Texas sold, only bichirs availible, still 250 for the rest of em


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump, free delivery as far as Richmond today only


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump, no reasonable offer refused


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump, someone take these guys, will accept trades


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

post some pics or send me pics and I'll check it out thanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Dinner!!!!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

200$ for the package as the little bichir got eaten.... 

Free Delivery availible as far as surrey on Friday


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump to top, hoping to get rid of them this weekend, trades for equipment fresh or salt or saltwater livestock will be considered


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------

